# Excited/aggressive deliberate urination



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Regression is always possible during that first year.... 

Sounds like she got worked up... super excited.... while playing... and lost control of her pee. That could mean she has a weak bladder still, or this could be submissive/emotion based. 

Bertie had a minor issue with excitement dribbles while meeting people or being handled by somebody else right around the same age, that I can remember. It was a bit embarrassing and I just had to keep reassuring everyone that I'd been told he would grow out of it as his bladder got stronger. <- He no longer does that, so it's true. 

I have (however) met a lot of girls who are submissive/excitement dribblers. So this could be her...


----------



## helenperth (Aug 19, 2013)

Megora said:


> Regression is always possible during that first year....
> 
> Sounds like she got worked up... super excited.... while playing... and lost control of her pee. That could mean she has a weak bladder still, or this could be submissive/emotion based.
> 
> ...


I know what your saying but she doesn't seem submissive quiet the opposite with her barking and growling just before.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Our Penny was very excitable and could get into a dangerous zone. It isn't aggression or deliberate. It's more mindless; out of control on their part. It's just excitement.

It was up to me to watch her level of excitement and keep it within bounds. Teach the boundaries. As she matured, that became easier but still need to be done...the exciteable nature didn't go away, I learned the signals and kept it in check.

She was also an excited pee-er for the first 3 or 4 years. I made sure greetings took place outside whenever possible or on the vinyl kitchen floor.

I thought for a long time that she was high energy. After a time, I figured out she wasn't high energy at all, she was excitable. Keep the play very low key; keep the play period short...5 minutes. Keep the play to quiet play: walking, petting, a bit of fetch...things that don't get her all worked up.

I know what you're going thru...it's easier to avoid it than it is to fix it. Obedience training is a must for these dogs. Many times our "play" was in the form of obedience practice...something that stimulated her mentally, tired her mentally and physically and something that paid off BIG TIME over the years. I always kept the training treats handy...a bowl of cheerios on almost every table in the house. Everytime she was "good" I'd tell her "good girl" and give her some treats. Surprise their mellow moments with treats. Many people forget to reward the behavior that is desired when it's volunteered by the dog...like laying quietly for a few moments. Always reward the behavior you WANT to reinforce; the behavior you want more of. Otherwise you end up locked in a pattern of nothing but crime and punishment. 

Best wishes to you...Penny turned out to be the greatest dog...always cheeky but always well-behaved and devoted to us.


----------



## helenperth (Aug 19, 2013)

Thank you, but the fact she jumped on couch to wee, whilst looking me in the eye is that not deliberate?


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

No...the couch has no value to her. She doesn't know it has value to you. YOU are reading intentions into behavior that has no intention. Looking at you had nothing to do with it. Excitement = jumping; excitement = peeing; looking at you = her focus was on you as the object of her excitement.

She probably jumped up there to play some more.


----------



## helenperth (Aug 19, 2013)

Penny's mom, you are right!! You made me laugh at my silliness and thinking she had same couch value as I. Thanks for your help I will try control the level of excitement she gets too. Thankyou


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Glad I could help. If she isn't in obedience classes, you should find one as soon as you can. Positive reinforcement ONLY. Always encourage the behavior you want. If she does it 'wrong' assume she doesn't know better yet and ignore it. Ask again for what you want and when she does it, go over the moon with praise...but not so much as to get her excited (wink).

You will be amazed at the bond you will form with her. I was Penny's playmate...wouldn't have traded that relationship for the world!


----------



## Baggio (Oct 18, 2013)

This is pretty epic…first time hearing of a pup getting excited and peeing while staring at you to show it? :O

She’s must have been REALLY excited that time and COMPLETELY lost control to hop on the sofa - I don’t think she even notices you’re there, and if she does, probably doesn’t know what it means to you. 

Curious…what was she doing before this? 

Dog Training Kingdom | Overcome your dog training frustrations...


----------



## helenperth (Aug 19, 2013)

Hi Baggio, luckily she hasnt done it since. Just before she did so i was playing tug of war with her and chasing her round and round.


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

Is she spayed?


----------

